# Batch-Datei: Suchergebnis weiter verwenden



## neo-pixel (29. März 2005)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich nach einer Datei suchen kann und den Pfad zur gefundenen Datei in eine Variable schreiben kann und dann wieder weiter verwenden kann um die die gefundene Datei zu löschen?

Schon mal danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (10. April 2005)

Muss der Pfad zur Datei unbedingt in eine Umgebungsvariable? Wenn nicht, dann kannst du den del-Befehl auch folgendermaßen aufrufen:

```
del dateiname /s
```
Der Parameter /s sorgt dafür, dass ausgehend vom aktuellen Verzeichnis alle Unterverzeichnisse nach dateiname durchsucht und die gefundenen Dateien gelöscht werden.


----------

